# Isle of Barra - Wild Camping



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 27, 2010)

All info regarding the Western Isles can now be found at:

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Tco (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew I should have visited in 2008 as originally planned!  This the thin end of the wedge GD?
Has it been brought about by inconsiderate camping, or is it just the locals looking to get some extra financial gain from the visitors?   
Do you know why the area was fenced off? Too popular? Spot of bother etc?

Regards
Tco


----------



## Tco (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks John, I now understand what is motivating the locals and would agree. I am just thankful that we are self-sufficient in the toilet department.  We make it a rule not to stop more than one night if wilding, others clearly don't have the same idea.

We might make up to the isles this year  (my health permitting which is what stopped us coming in '08).  Enjoyed a short five day trip to the Isle of Arran late last year and that has made us want to complete our plan to visit the Outer Hebrides sooner rather than later.

Regards

Tco
(Tony)


----------



## cornishgail (Jan 31, 2010)

About 15 years ago we island hopped up the Hebrides and my favorite memory is of Barra where we were the only campers there-not many about in those days] It was a heavenly evening and the residents of a house nearby came over and offered us a bucket full of crab claws which we cooked on open fire and ate caveman style. What a place-what a memory.


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 1, 2010)

Just so glad I went in 08, I think that the drop in Ferry fares has had the worst effect and that the M/H( riff raff), now see it as another place to wreck our hard won respect.
I think it our Duty to shop all the Polluters and Scallies that just happen to be in an M/H, to the local Law and councils. Or we will loose all the best places.... and they will move on to Squats and boats and not care a damn at the damage they have left.


----------



## carole cessford (Feb 7, 2010)

*wild camping Barra*

Hi John - Thanks for info we received it today.  Very disappointed about Barra Airport, but as you say there are plenty of other spots.  Can you just pull off on the side of the road?our journey starts at the end of July, I extect that it will be busy.


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

***** said:


> Motorhome riff raff
> They must be from a different Motorhome forum and NOT from Wildcamping
> unless of course dare I say it  was it Aj or Channa or anybody except me or you Rick



This is the only motorhome forum I am part of. 

If i interpret your quip correctly, what on earth leads you to believe I or from what I have seen AJ behave disrespectful when camping ?

I am slightly bemused by your post, pray explain.

Channa


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Me too bemused by your post please enlighten us all or keep your opinions to your self.



Whom are you confused by? my post or *****'s ?.

Channa


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 7, 2010)

channa said:


> Whom are you confused by? my post or *****'s ?.
> 
> Channa



Sorry Channa should have made it clearer - its Graths post.

Regards

John


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you John for your clarification.

I await Graths explanation with interest and possibly a joke that has gone over my head.

For the record, I only leave my tyre tracks,I dont dump rubbish, dump toilet contents under bushes etc.

I could argue that has a full timer I am more conscious of my behaviour than most..i.e those that have the disposable income to motorhome and disappear to the latest fad when the going gets tough...this is a lifestyle to me not a hobby!!!

If this makes me 'riff raff' then guilty as charged

Alternatively, AJ and I have had the occasional spat which I accept some people don't want to read , others find the 'handbags at dawn ' a little light relief and of amusement value.

On that note you cant please em all 100 percent of the time.

Channa 






Channa


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

***** said:


> Hi Channa.
> It was a joke lol you surely did not think that I was serious
> Sorry if you did,
> lately on this forum lots are taking the p**s and joking and making silly posts and when I do similar it back fires
> ...



Graham, I make many a daft post, and on occasion no one gets the gig or even understands my intentions are honourable when answering a question of a serious nature.( then you get the ****ty snide answers)

On occasions questioned and challenged for the sake of it..part of the internet I think.

A forum is very one dimensional.

To chuck it all in is your choice!...But I guess you have re your experience bits and bats to share so that would be a shame.

I will be probably accused now of blowing wind up your jacksie etc etc ...you get my point

I expect Aj nippin me ankles But we have no forum without members expressing opinions.

As much as we take the pith, I hope people here actually bar the amusement value pick up snippets that enhance their WILDCAMPING .

Channa


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

Your choice mate.!!

If you feel you have nothing to offer of value, I respect time to move on.

I live fulltime MH and so probably have a lot of experiences of the daft things to share that I take as learned and for granted.

But I still get it wrong , and I am still learning as I think most of us are.

On occasion, we become frustrated at newbie comments for example the difference between propane and butane winter time re freezing points evaporation to gas etc.( when asked 7 times in as many weeks)

Actually the technicals of propane over butane is of no relevance I just want to know what works.....If others want to argue specific densities etc , their choice and you may note I make no comment, I read and hopefully get a grasp of the basics to assist me.

A lot of people here are skillful in their own field i.e electrics mechanics and I benefit....and hopefully I give a bit back with my knowledge.

By all means chuck the baby out with the bathwater Graham, but give it some thought first.

Channa


----------



## JFK (Feb 7, 2010)

Same thing starting on Berneray, North Uist. The West beach and East beach are being closed off to all camping motor vehicles this year.

Like to see them try that

It seems that its down to the vast numbers of us camper vans etc flooding the island out in the summer time for six months at a time.


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> ***** I agree with Channa, you have to much knowledge and experience to leave.
> *****, I am a newby to the site compared to you so if I said anything to towards you making this decision I am truly sorry, please ***** as Chana said give it some thought first but whatever your decision I will respect it and will miss you.
> 
> John (Guernsey Donkey)



I for one and I guess you too have said it has it is.

***** if you feel you are able to continue to add value then please carry on posting.(my preferred option)

If however you are having a primadonna moment then perhaps your decision to leave is best.

Part and parcel of posting is a bit of grief on occasion, naturally meant in the the best spirit,it seems can blow up in your face...part of the gig 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2010)

Take a bit of time out ***** and come back refreshed.

Channa will have run out of arguments and somebody will have shot AJ. That sounds like the plot of Dallas does`nt it. I hope he does not wake up in the shower. 

It`s the winter blues you have got (there is a lot of it about)


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2010)

***** said:


> Thanks Guys, I am not wanting anybody to ask me to stay and I am a little embarrassed as that was not my intent, I just wanted to explain why.
> I think that on forums sometimes things written in text just don't come out right and meanings can be taken wrongly, with me maybe more than others as I do have an abrupt nature and sometimes short to the point.
> My better half knows too well how some of my posts have been misinterpreted differently than my helpful  intentions and she has been asking me for some time now to think about not posting any more as it just is not worth the heartache.
> We are both imminently about to retire and we have lots of things to do on our home as we hope to move back to the south west and we have quite a few trips in our Hymer to enjoy. More time to Wildcamp and less time to talk about it.
> May we both wish our friends happy wildcamping




 **** grathey pull yerself together man...... that china fell is the last person on this planet to take any notice of ****...
 he's a right tvat grade A.. honest 
he has no [FONT=&quot]redeeming[/FONT] qualities whatsoever, devoid of personality and couldn't make a joke if his life depended on it..

 just ignore the nastid.. everyone else does that's got any sense 

 hope i've made myself clear 

 regards 
aj


----------



## runnach (Feb 8, 2010)

ajs said:


> **** grathey pull yerself together man...... that china fell is the last person on this planet to take any notice of ****...
> he's a right tvat grade A.. honest
> he has no [FONT=&quot]redeeming[/FONT] qualities whatsoever, devoid of personality and couldn't make a joke if his life depended on it..
> 
> ...





Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 14, 2010)

***** said:


> Thanks Guys, I am not wanting anybody to ask me to stay and I am a little embarrassed as that was not my intent,  I just wanted to explain why.
> I think that on forums sometimes things written in text just don't come out right and meanings can be taken wrongly, with me maybe more than others as I do have an abrupt nature and sometimes short to the point.
> My better half knows too well how some of my posts have been misinterpreted differently than my helpful  intentions and she has been asking me for some time now to think about not posting any more as it just is not worth the heartache.
> We are both imminently about to retire and we have lots of things to do on our home as we hope to move back to the south west and we have quite a few trips in our Hymer to enjoy. More time to Wildcamp and less time to talk about it.
> May we both wish our friends happy wildcamping



 Looks like he's jumped!


----------



## Tco (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember a similar misunderstanding on another forum. One member posted a mention of tight access to an event they were holding. As no-one actually replied to that specific post for a while, another member posted a reply "T.T.T. for RV drivers"   meaning To the Top in other words, a "Bump". Unfortunately someone interpreted T.T.T. as meaning something quite different and demanded an apology!

I go along with *****. If you are not actually very precise in your meaning, it almost certainly will be misunderstood by someone.

Tco.


----------



## runnach (Feb 16, 2010)

***** said:


> Thanks Guys, I am not wanting anybody to ask me to stay and I am a little embarrassed as that was not my intent,  I just wanted to explain why.
> I think that on forums sometimes things written in text just don't come out right and meanings can be taken wrongly, with me maybe more than others as I do have an abrupt nature and sometimes short to the point.
> My better half knows too well how some of my posts have been misinterpreted differently than my helpful  intentions and she has been asking me for some time now to think about not posting any more as it just is not worth the heartache.
> We are both imminently about to retire and we have lots of things to do on our home as we hope to move back to the south west and we have quite a few trips in our Hymer to enjoy. More time to Wildcamp and less time to talk about it.
> May we both wish our friends happy wildcamping



I think his agenda is explained in the quote.

new chapters and all that !

Channa


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 16, 2010)

channa said:


> I think his agenda is explained in the quote.
> 
> new chapters and all that !
> 
> Channa



Now the way is clear for you to pontificate and bore us all to death on your road to acheiving Grahams great number of posts, maybe even exceeding it..... but by then you will be posting to yourself, as all of sound mind will either be swinging by the neck or emigrated to ......Motorhoming without Jesus (also known as Chana).


----------



## runnach (Feb 16, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Now the way is clear for you to pontificate and bore us all to death on your road to acheiving Grahams great number of posts, maybe even exceeding it..... but by then you will be posting to yourself, as all of sound mind will either be swinging by the neck or emigrated to ......Motorhoming without Jesus (also known as Chana).



If you are going to insult at least get the name right channa two has two 'n's AJ has a china thing going on and reasons best known and probably kept to himself.

Has brother zz intimated a few weeks a go when I had a spat with Aj there is the option to iggy my posts if you really find it that irritating.

regards

Channa


----------



## bigdogsdevon (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm now a bit concerned... Is there an anti motorhome feeling in Barra/Western Isles? We are due to land on Barra on Monday evening with the only plan to go from there at sometime to uist and then onto Harris and finally Syke where we had a great stay last year. I will not want to visit if we are not welcome??? 2 adults, 2 adventurus kids and 2 dogs. If not we'll just go to Syke which would be a shame


----------



## Tco (Apr 10, 2010)

I really must thank GD for keeping us all up to date with the situation. It seems there have been some letters on the subject in recent editions of MMM, I haven't seen them but I understand there was an initial letter/complaint in the November 2009 issue. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 10, 2010)

Tco said:


> I really must thank GD for keeping us all up to date with the situation. It seems there have been some letters on the subject in recent editions of MMM, I haven't seen them but I understand there was an initial letter/complaint in the November 2009 issue. Anyone seen it?



Yes - I read it but I think the person must have got out the wrong side of the bed or maybe never even went to bed. (Saturday night/Sunday morning)

If it helps anybody, I have been going twice a year to the Island with no trouble for the past 20 years. I would be interested in hearing from those that have been/are going to Barra.

For everybody's info I have just emailed Barra asking for a statement regarding wild Motorhoming on Barra, when I get it I will publish it on site.

If anybody wants to email direct they can by loging onto this site:   www.isleofbarra.com/contact


Guernsey Donkey


----------



## bigdogsdevon (Apr 10, 2010)

I am waiting on reply from anothr site as to whether we go this Monday. If we do I will let you know how we get on


----------



## jlongworth (Jun 19, 2010)

*Outer Hebrides*

Thanks for the info. We are heading to the outer Hebrides next week and hope to spend some time there.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 19, 2010)

jlongworth said:


> Thanks for the info. We are heading to the outer Hebrides next week and hope to spend some time there.



Hi - If you become a site supporter you can find a wealth of info in the forum wild camping sites - Scotland. Enjoy your trip and watch out for the midges

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## jlongworth (Mar 13, 2011)

*Outer Hebrides*

Read a lot of rubbish and hype about Outer Hebrides. We spent 6 weeks there in 2010 and it was a fantastic trip. The locals were very friendly and we wild camped wherever we went with no problems. The weather was the only bad thing we had to deal with as there is very little shelter there. 
There are places where you cannot camp, but if you are sensible, you can see why not. We saw the same motorhomes over and over again and the island are not over-run with them. There are places were parking is limited, but we never had any problems with over crowding.
The ferries are reasonable and you can always camp on their terminals as well as get water and empty out.


----------

